
Watch live: NASA's Juno mission attempts to enter Jupiter's orbit @ 10:30 PM EST - relyks
http://www.sciencealert.com/watch-live-as-nasa-s-juno-mission-attempts-to-enter-jupiter-s-orbit
======
relyks
Direct links to NASA's stream:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdmHHpAsMVw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdmHHpAsMVw)
[http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/#public](http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/#public)

